# Interview with a chef



## TurdMuffin (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I'm currently in school for culinary arts and we have a project where we have to do a brief interview with a chef. Because it can be done through e-mail I thought it would be interesting to do someone from here. It'd be pretty easy... I'd message you about 15-20 questions and you message be back your answers. The information wouldn't be personal but I would need to have your name and where you work... the only stipulation is that you are currently a head/executive chef. If anyone is interested just drop me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 10, 2015)

I PM'd you yesterday, did you get it?


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 12, 2015)

How about a gonzo fiction piece? I'll give you two thousand words of drivel and tripe.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 13, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> I PM'd you yesterday, did you get it?



I think you have a couple years under your belt there brother. Qualified.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, Mike! :cool2:


----------

